# Greetings from Idaho



## golfnut (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello all. 
 This looks like a great place to hang out and smoke! I use a Charbroil side box, a couple Little Chiefs and a couple big Chiefs. Not too experienced, but no failures so far!
 I love making venison jerky, smoked salmon, brisket, and am having success with turkeys. Did a chicken a month or so ago that was terrific!
Got a friends mom hooked on my turkey last year, so she dropped off a bird for me to smoke the other day, and it's in the smoke as I type. 
 I have several fruit trees on my property, so I have easy access to supplies. Got the bird in some cherry right now, and apple will follow. Not sure why it works, but that combo results in a nice mellow and almost sweet smoke flavor to the bird. 
 Anyway, just wanted to say Hello and thanks to all the contributors here. A ton of good info.


----------



## shellbellc (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome aboard!  You have come to the right place!  I love apple and cherry combo...after a few days here you will be smoking things you never thought about before!!


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! This is a great place to improve your smokin' game. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 The folks here are always ready to give a helping hand, so ask whatever questions you may have. Ya might want to be a little careful though. This place feeds that smoking addiction and you might be getting the urge to convert those golf clubs into skewers to smoke meat on.


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF from another Idahoan.


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Howdy GolfNut, and welcome to the SMF. We have so many friendly members here, who are willing to help you with most any question you have. I know your current weather might get in your way of smokin' outdoors, but maybe you've got some sort of shelter you can use. I spent some time in Moscow, Salmon, Idaho Falls, Pocatello, Twin Falls, and Jerome. What a great state you're in, enjoy our great site.


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## triple b (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF from a neighbour in the "Great White North" (Canada)


----------



## gypsyseagod (Dec 7, 2007)

aloha from kentucky & welcome to smf.


----------



## brianj517 (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome to our little corner of the net, Golfnut. You'll love it here for sure. 

I spent a good part of my Air Force career in your fine state...a little place south of Boise called Mountain Home. Did a lot of fishing at CJ Strike reservoir, Anderson ranch dam and salmon falls... ahhh...the memories...

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## dingle (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome Golfnut! It's too bad your golf game is gonna suffer due to your addicition. Unless.......Golfcart smoker??


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome GolfNut, sounds like you are well on your way to addiction! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun!


----------



## pescadero (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome to SMF.

with all that smoking hardware you probably have some pretty good experiece too.  but, scroll down the list of Articles on the left.  You can read until your eyes go bad.

If you have any specific questions, post them in the appropriate forums and someone will be there to help you, in no time.

Once again, welcome.

Skip


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 8, 2007)

Welcome Golfnut to smf, keep comin round for tons of great smokin info!!!!!!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 8, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF GolfNut!


----------



## golfnut (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks to all for the warm welcome! Use my golf clubs as skewers? NOOOOO!! Of course, if I had as much invested in smokers as I do clubs, I could go commercial!!
However, the addiction is taking hold and this site can be dangerous I think. After doing some perusing through the files here, I can't seem to shake the idea of building a smoke shack. I even have a 55 gal drum laying around, and I have lots of scrap lumber I could build with. Boy the thought of being able to hang meats has really got me intrigued. So, perhaps on those days when I have too much free time, and don't go to the course, I'll be out building my new smoke shack. yep, the more I say it....smoke shack.....the more real it seems....smoke shack.....yeah, I think that would be a good Christmas present to myself. 
geez, this may have been a dangerous site to stumble across! Let's see...I know I have some extra stove pipe around here............


----------



## dingle (Dec 8, 2007)

Yup. you are definitely showing all the signs. ADDICT!


----------



## rip (Dec 8, 2007)

Welcome to the site, Your life will never be the same. And that HoneyDo list............oh yeah your in trouble.


----------



## ba_loko (Dec 8, 2007)

Welcome to the site, GolfNut.  I know you'll enjoy your time here.  I look forward to hearing about your smokes, and seeing pics too!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Dec 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I know you will fit right in with the friendlys folks here.


----------



## tonto1117 (Dec 8, 2007)

Welcome Aboard!!!! 

Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## ggnutsc (Dec 8, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!! The great thing about this place is, we can "cybersmoke" if aren't able to be out with our smoker.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 8, 2007)

Welcome to the *SMF*!!


----------



## golfnut (Dec 9, 2007)

Well I figured since we're having a heat wave here in Lewiston (28f) I figured, what the heck, so I marinated a london broil (top round roast) all night and in the smoker she goes today! I'll hide behind the slider and peer out at the thermometer from time to time! Maybe a nice warm Bourbon to go with the meal tonight!


----------



## idahobeekeeper (Dec 12, 2007)

GolfNut,

Welcome from another Idahoan - let me see, I think that makes three of us...  This is a great community, a lot to learn, and everyone's someplace on the learning curve.  If you ever come Boise way, let me know, I know several good places for on-premise brewed adult beverages.

Ken


----------

